# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية >  اسماء الطلبة المتفيدين من المنح

## محمد العزام

أعلن الدكتور عمر شديفات وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي في مؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده بعد ظهر اليوم نتائج المنح والبعثات والقروض لدعم الطالب الجامعي حيث استفاد 17500 طالب من أصل 41الف طالب تقدموا بطلبات . 

وأضاف شديفات بأنه تم توزيع 100 منحة و220 قرض لكل لواء ولفت أن الوزارة منحت 53طالبا من الدراسات العليا 48 من الماجستير و5 من الدكتوراه منحا، كما تم منح 1100 منحة لأوائل الأقسام في كافة الجامعات الرسمية .

ونوه الوزير بأن الوزارة ستستقبل الإعتراضات على هذه النتائج لمدة اسبوع اعتبارا من اليوم وأن هذه النتائج لا تشمل الطلبة الذين لم يتقدموا بطلبات خلال الفترة التي حددتها الوزارة في وقت سابق .

وأشار شديفات بأن التأخير في اعلان النتائج كان للحفاظ على الحقوق والشفافية وإعطاء الدعم لمستحقيه كما وأن عددا من الجامعات تأخرت بتزويد الوزارة بالنتائج حيث تلقت الوزارة نتائج في 23كانون ثاني من بعض الجامعات . 

من جانب آخر أكد شديفات بأن هناك عدد من الجهات ساهمت بعدد من المنح ومنها صندوق الملك عبدالله الثاني للتنمية وصندوق الأميرة منى وجهات أخرى . حيث قدمت دعما للصندوق وتم ترشيح الطلبة وفقا للشروط المعتمدة من تلك الجهات . 

الى ذلك أعلن مدير صندوق الملك عبد الله الثاني للتنمية طارق عوض القائمة الأوليّة لأسماء المستفيدين من المنح التي يقدّمها الصندوق للطلبة المتفوّقين غير المقتدرين للعام الجامعي 2008/2009م.

وقال عوض في حديث خاص لـ " عمون " ان عدد المستفيدين لهذا العام بلغ 312 مستفيداً، 83 منهم من الذكور و229 من الإناث، توزّعوا على 9 جامعات حكوميّة، كما بلغ عدد المستفيدين من طلبة السنة الأولى 138 طالباً وطالبة، ومن طلبة السنة الثانية فما فوق 174 طالباً وطالبة. 
وقال عوض: "إن الصندوق يعتمد في اختيار المستفيدين من المنح مقياساً مئوياً تنافسياً، يُجسّد الشفافيّة والعدالة، وتدخل فيه معايير تحدد وضع الطالب وهي؛ دخل الفرد الشهري وله 30 نقطة، وعدد الأخوة في الجامعات أو كليّات المجتمع وله 20 نقطة، ومكان الإقامة الدائم وله 10 نقاط، مستوى التحصيل الأكاديمي وله 40 نقطة".

وأعلن مدير الصندوق أن مكاتب الإرشاد المهني التابعة للصندوق في الجامعات ستفتح أبوابها ابتداءً من يوم الأحد المقبل 8/2/2009م؛ لتقديم طلبات الاعتراض والتي ستستمر لمدة أسبوع واحد، ويحق لأيِّ طالب تقدّم للمنح ولم يحالفه الحظ الاعتراض على النتائج، وسيتم دراسة الاعتراضات المقدّمة بعناية؛ تطبيقاً لمبدأي العدالة والشفافيّة، ولضمان وصول المنح لمستحقيها، لتُعلَن بعد ذلك القوائم النهائيّة للمستفيدين. 

ووفقاً لمعيار التحصيل الأكاديمي للطلبة المستفيدين من منح الصندوق، فقد بلغ عدد الطلبة الحاصلين على تقدير (جيّد) 43 طالباً وطالبة، أما الطلبة الحاصلون على تقدير (جيّد جداً) فبلغ عددهم 142 طالباً وطالبة، في حين بلغ عدد الطلبة الحاصلين على تقدير (ممتاز) 126 طالباً وطالبة. 

وبحسب إحصائيات الدخل الشهري للطلبة المستفيدين لهذا العام، فقد بلغ عدد الطلبة الذين كانت دخول أُسرِهم أقل 100 ديناراً (10) طلاب وطالبات، والذين تراوحت دخول أسرهم ما بين 100 – 200 ديناراً (107) طلاّب وطالبات، كما بلغ عدد الطلبة الذين تراوحت دخول أسرهم ما بين 200 – 300 ديناراً (135) طالباً وطالبة، وما بين 300 – 400 ديناراً 37 طالباً وطالبة، ومن تراوحت دخول أسرهم ما بين 400 – 500 ديناراً فقد بلغ عددهم 14 طالباً وطالبة، في حين أن عدد الطلبة الذين تجاوزت دخول أسرهم ما بين500 ديناراً بلغ 9 طلاّب وطالبات فقط. 
وكان صندوق الملك عبد الله الثاني للتنمية قد أطلق برنامج تمويل المنح الدراسيّة للطلبة المتفوّقين غير المقتدرين عام 2004م، استفاد منه قبل هذا العام قرابة (1556) طالباً من كِلا الجنسين، بواقع 312 منحة دراسيّة كلَّ عام.

ويأتي هذا البرنامج؛ تعزيزاً لمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص، وإتاحة المجال أمام الطلبة للحصول على فرصٍ تعليميّة متساوية، بغض النظر عن إمكانياتهم الماديّة، كما أسهم الصندوق أيضاً بتأسيس صندوق الأميرة منى للتمريض، الذي يوفّر 30 منحة سنوياً لدراسة التمريض الذي استفاد منه 90 طالباً وطالبة قبل هذا العام. 

ويُشترَط الصندوق للحصول على المنح التي يقدّمها أن يكون الطالب أردنيَّ الجنسيّة، وأن يكون مقبولاً في إحدى الجامعات الرسميّة بمعدّلٍ لا يقلُّ عن 70% في الثانويّة العامة أو ما يعادلها من الشهادات المعترَف بها، إذا كان الطالب في السنة الدراسيّة الأولى، وأن لا يقلُّ تقدير الطالب عن (جيّد) بالنسبة لطلبة السنة الثانية وما يليها، وأن لا يكون الطالب حاصلاً على منحة دراسيّة من أي جهة أخرى، وأن لا يكون قد صدر بحقّه عقوبة تأديبيّة، يُستثنى من التقدّم للمنح الطلبة المسجّلون على النظام الموازي أو المسائي أو التجسير.

الاسماء حسب اسم الجهة او الجامعة
منح أوائل الألوية 
صندوق الملك عبدالله
الجامعة الاردنية
جامعة التكنولوجيا
جامعة اليرموك
جامعة الطفيلة التقنية
جامعة مؤتة
جامعة الحسين بن طلال
الجامعة الهاشمية
جامعة البلقاء التطبيقية
جامعة ال البيت
الجامعة الالمانية

بنك سوسيته 
صندوق الأميرة منى 
صندوق شركة الاقبال للاستثمار 
منح شركة زين

----------


## ajluni top

مبروك للجميع

مشكور محمد :Eh S(15):

----------


## keana

صندوق دعم الطالب
وين

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_صندوق دعم الطالب
وين
_


 الجامعات بتعلن عن طلبات التقديم للمنح والقروض وبيعطوا الطلاب فترة معينة ليقدموا بطلباتهم 

يعني كل جامعة عن طريق عمادة شؤون الطلبة بتعلن عنها

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شكرا لمجهودك

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

بس مش مبين وين الدراسات العليا..
حاطين الاسماء كلها مع بعض :1a9661cee1:

----------


## saousana

> بس مش مبين وين الدراسات العليا..
> حاطين الاسماء كلها مع بعض


اكيد اذا الك اسم بيبين زهرة  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

والله ياسوسن بالنسبه الي الي ضرب ضرب والي هرب هرب...انا كملت مواد :SnipeR (12):  :Dance:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

مالك معصبة زهرة 
ولا يهمك هلأ بخليهم يطلعوا اسمك ولا يهمك  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):

----------


## saousana

> والله ياسوسن بالنسبه الي الي ضرب ضرب والي هرب هرب...انا كملت مواد


نيالك يا زهرة 
والف مبروك 
هيك بتكوني خلصتي ماستر صح ؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام 					 
> _مالك معصبة زهرة 
> ولا يهمك هلأ بخليهم يطلعوا اسمك ولا يهمك_


 :Dance:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana                      
_

نيالك يا زهرة 
والف مبروك 
هيك بتكوني خلصتي ماستر صح ؟_

بعد الرساله والمناقشه ياعزيزتي
الله يبارك فيكي وعقبال تخرجك

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اقتباس:

اقتباس:



> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
> _بعد الرساله والمناقشه ياعزيزتي_ 
> _الله يبارك فيكي وعقبال التخرج_





يالله على خير.. وخلي الكيوت يدير باله عليكي كويس.. 
شفته بالحاره هون قبل شوي  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## ميرا

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## علي العزام

يسلمو كتير عالخبر 
 :36 10 2[1]:

----------


## امونة امونة

وين الاسماء :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## امونة امونة

الروابط مش طالعين :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## احمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## احمد عدنان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين   شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .   موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## حرااامي

FHDTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

----------


## aioooooshaa

mabrooooook

----------

